# Premium Quality Cab Height Cap/Topper for Titan CC



## Titan4RV (Jun 23, 2005)

I have a new 2005 Titan LE Crew Cab and am looking for a premium quality cap. I have fitted the Nissan accessory sliding cargo trays which are excellent.

My wife and I are full time RVers and are presently located a considerable distance from major centers so would like to have a short list of suitable caps before travelling to look at them. The location of dealers is not a concern as our traveling makes it unlikely that we would see the selling dealer again. 

I have looked at a Leer XQ installed on a King Cab and the attachment system is bolts through inward extensions on the cap flange, front and rear, threaded into an aluminum fitting in the Utili-track. This Leer "J Bolt" method is not suitable as the flange extensions would restrict the forward travel of the upper cargo tray to about 8 or 9 inches from the front of the bed, which is not acceptable. I will accept 3 or 4 inched from the front, but not more.

I see that A.R.E. Z series uses clamps that fit into the front and rear ends of the Utili-track, which would be acceptable. If there are other comparable quality caps with similar attachment system, or better yet, one which uses a clamp in the gap between the front end of the rail track and the front of the bed, I would appreciate the details.

Any and all suggestions welcome!


----------



## skytop (Jul 31, 2005)

The LEER and A.R.E. are two excellent premium choices. You can also check out Snugtop. These are the three premier national cap makers that provide caps for the Titan. These companies all make the desireable frameless curved rear window with smooth .high quality finish, very strong fibreglass construction.

Be sure to consider the roof racks so that you can use Yakima style hardware to carry most anything on the cap roof. The Leer is the least expensive with the A.R.E. and Snugtop a few hundred dollars more.


----------



## mopar (Aug 12, 2005)

I have the ARE Z on my crew cab and I love it. I can give you a ton of links to othe picks as I spent alot of time searching.


----------



## Titan4RV (Jun 23, 2005)

*A.R.E Z Series on Order*

Many thanks for the suggestions. After much Internet searching we determined that the only 3 caps/toppers that were of the quality we want were Leer XQ, Snugtop SuperSport and A.R.E Z Series. 

We sent inquiries to all 3 manufacturers with photos of our cargo trays attached, in case they had not encountererd these before.

The Leer mounting system utilizing the Nissan Utili-tracks would restrict the movement of the trays too much. We asked if they could supply a cap without the flange extensions and use clamps instead of the JO bolts. After 2 follow-ups without reply I gave up.

Snugtop did not reply until I telephoned. They called back the next day saying the Snugtop wouldn't fit because the flange would interfere the trays. As the flange does not extend over the tracks, this makes no sense but based on this and the less than helpful attitude from their CS rep, we decided this was a non-starter.

A.R.E. weren't great at responding to emails either but at least they have an 800 number and will let you speak to their design and engineering people. I was assured by one of the engineers, who was fully informed on the cargo trays, that their standard clamps would restrict the forward travel of the upper tray only a few inches. 

We sent out emails to 4 dealers for quotes. The Canadian dealer was useless, not quoting on the options as specified, even with a second email advising the requested options again, and one US dealer did not reply. The other 2 were only $ 50 apart so we placed the order with the dealer with the lowest quote.

The cap arrived at the dealer yesterday but installation will have to wait a few weeks due to the delay in getting our new passports from the Canadian passport office. We will now stop in on our way south for the winter rather than make a special trip down for installation.

Will post pics when installed.

Thanks again.


----------

